# New "Methodist" Denomination: Liberation Methodist Connexion



## Taylor (Dec 4, 2020)

I posted this in the Cults & World Religions sub-forum because, well, do I really need to explain...?

A group of disgruntled United Methodists have come together to form a new, grassroots Methodist denomination called the Liberation Methodist Connexion (LMX for short). I grew up Methodist, and my family has deep roots in the United Methodist Church (before they vacated because of the growing liberalism). So to see this development is beyond disgusting. Even their website's pictures—full of obvious homosexuals and transvestites—are repulsive. They just held their "reveal" convention, in which they "introduced the world to the LMX" this past Lord's Day (God help them). Take a look at how they describe themselves:





Notice what they say is part of "God-given identity and expression": things like drug use, polygamy, and even atheism. Why not just go the full nine yards and include those who are sexually attracted to children and animals?

Anyway, I wanted to alert you all of this for a couple reasons. First, this is a matter of great prayer. No doubt these people will only continue to aid in the steep moral downgrade of our society. We need to pray for their demise—either through conversion, silence, or even death. Second, it is somewhat of a matter of rejoicing (I think) as this will serve as a way to attract many of the liberals _out_ of the UMC, and in so doing serve as something of a purifying agent in the UMC.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Wow 2


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> A group of disgruntled United Methodist


They are more inclusive than that. "current, former, and* non-*Methodists...."


----------



## Augustine Calvin (Dec 4, 2020)

I'll pray for all of those things, and that hopefully, this will be used to show others, like the SBC, what happens when you let liberation theology and Gramscism into the Church.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 4, 2020)

Just like the evil crazy Gnostics.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 4, 2020)

So is this liberation in the sense of freeing the Methodists or liberation theology as pushed by neo-Marxists in Latin America in the 60s and 70s?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Augustine Calvin (Dec 4, 2020)

jwithnell said:


> So is this liberation in the sense of freeing the Methodists or liberation theology as pushed by neo-Marxists in Latin America in the 60s and 70s?


I'd have to assume so. They cite liberation theology on their web page as an inspiration specifically, and their theology does not stray far, if at all, from those heresies.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Dec 4, 2020)

Kin-dom? That’s one a haven’t heard before...


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 5, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> Kin-dom? That’s one a haven’t heard before...


Sure. It's the new form of kinism. Everyone is a equal and a brother or sister, united in rebellion (against whatever).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Dec 5, 2020)

VictorBravo said:


> Everyone is a equal...


Though, of course, white people are _less_ equal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Dec 5, 2020)

VictorBravo said:


> Sure. It's the new form of kinism. Everyone is a equal and a brother or sister, united in rebellion (against whatever).


I thought it was a rejection of having a King? Because that would be a male and you just can’t have that.

Edit: you may also just be joking but who can even tell the difference anymore when things are just so far out there....


----------



## B.L. (Dec 5, 2020)

Over the past year I've had some interaction with an old Methodist pastor who is in my area trying to plant a church under the Wesleyan Covenant Association umbrella until whatever the future conservative denomination is stands up. He's a godly man and I've prayed a lot for him and his mission work, but on the whole they are still quite liberal in their beliefs. This Liberation Connexion thing, however, makes them seem like radical fundamentalists by comparison.

What a bizarre list of attributes on the "About the LMX" poster in the OP. What is "size" listed under the God-given identity? Skinny and fat people? Lol. At any rate...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taylor (Dec 5, 2020)

B.L. said:


> What a bizarre list of attributes on the "About the LMX" poster in the OP. What is "size" listed under the God-given identity? Skinny and fat people? Lol. At any rate...


It's abject intersectionality imposed upon Christianity. Being fat is no longer a matter _accident_; it is a substantial part of who you are—a part of your very identity. What a despicable and abhorrent view of human nature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 5, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> Edit: you may also just be joking but who can even tell the difference anymore when things are just so far out there....


Yes, it was an attempt at irony.


----------



## psycheives (Dec 6, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I posted this in the Cults & World Religions sub-forum because, well, do I really need to explain...?



THANK YOU for this post. Good to know about these groups so we can pray, warn and protect others to the best of our abilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

